# That Guy over in Utah



## LeChivre (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey every one. My name is Kai, I currently live in Utah. I am working for the Utah Shakespearean Festival as an electrician. I've been working summer stock for the past 3 years, and freelancing in my home town for about 5 years. I was and will be a Theatre Major at Idaho State University once I return to school. I took a year off from school to work for the festival, and it has been a blast.


----------



## icewolf08 (Feb 20, 2008)

Welcome to the booth from another Utahn. I work up in Salt Lake City at the Pioneer Theatre Company. We actually have a bunch of people who migrate down to USF for the summer. If you ever find yourself up here in SLC give a holler.

Other than that, we are happy to have you as part of the community. Ask questions, answer when you can. Don't mind, and join in all the random stuff that happens here. Use the search tool, it is amazingly useful. You may find that you never want to leave us!


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 20, 2008)

Welcome, LeChivre, let us know what you end up using for your "inner below" illumination. Since you "will be a Theatre Major at Idaho State University," you must follow this link and use this guy as a resource. He's a retired Las Vegas stagehand, and the stories he can tell!


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 20, 2008)

Welcome to the booth LeChivre! It's a great place to learn something and waste all your free time. Jump right in and start posting. We get too many visitors who don't stick around so don't be a stranger.


----------



## Hughesie (Feb 21, 2008)

welcome to controlbooth,

may i ask where you picked that webname up from?

when i think LeChivre i think this lovely chap


apart from that welcome to controlbooth,
besides we're all diabolical geniuses in our own way around here.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 21, 2008)

A la the others, Welcome.

I think it can all be summed up with: Learn stuff, help others learn stuff and we should all get along just fine...


----------



## LeChivre (Feb 21, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> welcome to controlbooth,
> may i ask where you picked that webname up from?
> when i think LeChivre i think this lovely chap
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha! I never thought of that. His name is Le Chiffre which in french means the figuer. I wanted my name to be The Goat in french which is La Chèvre. Any how, somewhere down the line I could not use the accented E so I spelled it phoneticly. Hence Le Chivre. But I really love that my name is so close to the bad guys name in a James Bond film.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 22, 2008)

I was kind of disappointed that you didn't call yourself "Le Shiv" as in making a home made prison weapon sound classy.


----------



## Hughesie (Feb 22, 2008)

i now need to see a pic so we can confirm he doesn't look like our hapless hero (no, not dvs le chiffe)


----------



## Hughesie (Feb 22, 2008)

LeChivre said:


> The Goat



flybaaaaaaaaa


----------

